
5:40AM EDT: all Boston MBTA Service suspended till further notice - qohen
https://twitter.com/NotifyBoston/status/325182122191097857
======
qohen
This includes subway, buses, commuter-rail and boats. Details:

<http://www.mbta.com/rider_tools/transit_updates/>

